# Cool Lwire ideas



## OceanOtter (Jun 13, 2008)

I have been thinking of making a new case for my next build but wanted to experiment with L wire.  Any cool ideas?


----------



## Pi (Jun 13, 2008)

Put money into the system, not the chassis?


----------



## OceanOtter (Jun 13, 2008)

Pi said:


> Put money into the system, not the chassis?



I am putting some badass parts in the system, but I like to do case mods too.  I want my rigs to be as powerful as they look. So I might be building this newer rig with dual 9800s this time.  It's all going to be a fun project


----------



## Eevee (Jun 13, 2008)

OceanOtter said:


> I want my rigs to be as powerful as they look.


LEDs inspire power?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't even understand how hardware ricers can stand to be in the same _room_ as the gaudy rigs they build, let alone sit next to them for long periods of time every day.


----------



## harry2110 (Jun 14, 2008)

I know i have a friend that has 5 cold cathodes in his case and 2 plasma bars on top.  His power supply also lights up.  I say that is major over kill and just imagine the heat all the heat it generates.  My case is a stock compaq persario with a broken power switch so I have to hot wire it to start my pc. Also my laptop on has 1 sticker on it a FLW outdoors sticker.

I rather go for a custom paint job of my fusona on the door and airbushing on the top and front of UK wildcats logo.


----------



## OceanOtter (Jun 14, 2008)

well I happen to find alot of the cases I see very nice.  And I like the one's I build.  I believe that a great case to show power is a nice touch and hell if i get tired of the light show that's what i have a light switch in the back for XD


----------

